# VG30DETT into 1992 240sx



## badams56 (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey everybody,
Just wanted to ask a quick question. Will a VG30DETT fit into a 1992 240sx fastback? If so how much custom fitting will it need? Thanks. peace.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

anything can fit in anything as long has you have deep pockets. obviously theres gonna be lots of modifications to get the motor in. since its not suposed to be in that chassis. Lets put it in this perspective. if you gotta ask how much it would cost. i wouldnt recommend doing it.


----------



## badams56 (Aug 4, 2007)

If you don't recommend it what would you recommend instead? rb26?


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sr20det. or rb20 or rb25


----------

